# Late Late Show - Pat Kenny, time to go?



## RonanC (5 Oct 2007)

Does anyone find Pat Kenny a terrible bore to watch on the television. After laughing my head off at what Enrique Iglesias said to Pat last week on the show - 'You ask the questions so dry and so seriously', and 'you are embarrasing me', I realised that this must have been the first time somebody said something face to face to Pat about his presenting and interviewing skills. And about time too!

The show itself has gone down big time since unlce gaybo left a few years ago. Ryan Tubridy is actually easier to watch and cracks jokes and gets the audience going and more involved. If you compare the Late Late show of today to shows in England such as Parkinson or the Jonathan Ross show, you really do see how boring and way to serious the Late Late show has become since Pat Kenny took over. 

I was watching "Ryan Confidential" last night and thought to myself, wouldnt Gerry Ryan do a good job on the Late Late Show. He seems to have a way with getting more out of people he is interviewing. Or even Joe Duffy for that matter. 

Its time for Kenny to go!!! 

What do people think?


----------



## Jock04 (5 Oct 2007)

I find Kenny stiff, stilted, PC beyond a joke, boring beyond belief.

It'd take me a long time to get tired of punching Tubridy.

Both unwatchable for me.


----------



## Pique318 (5 Oct 2007)

Jock04 said:


> I find Kenny stiff, stilted, PC beyond a joke, boring beyond belief.
> 
> It'd take me a long time to get tired of punching Tubridy.
> 
> Both unwatchable for me.


 
Amen to that  !!!


----------



## Caveat (5 Oct 2007)

Pique318 said:


> Amen to that !!!


 
Agree.

If there were any punches left over, since we're on the subject of the Late Late, the smug, patronising, aloof Gay Byrne could do with some.

...and talking about hitting, isn't it somewhat ironic given his current predicament, that Willy O'Dea himself has one of the most punchable faces in the Dáil?

I'm not sure that either Gerry Ryan or Joe Duffy would do a very good job - but they would be better than Pat.


----------



## jem (5 Oct 2007)

Please please not joe bleeding heart duffy,I cant stand him at all.
gerry ryan failed on every tv program over the years.
I would think  miriam o callahan might be the best for the job


----------



## ci1 (5 Oct 2007)

I deffo think its time he handed the chair over to someone a bit more exciting allright.
Can't bear Tubridy either though.

I think its just Irish TV.
There was 2 features on teh Late Late show a few weeks back and I just couldn't get my head around why they had them on the one show because they were so inappropiate!!
I wrote to RTE to tell them what I thought but no reply.

I think they need to seriously review him and come up with someone else to provide the entertainment on a Friday night.


----------



## gianni (5 Oct 2007)

RonanC said:


> I was watching "Ryan Confidential" last night and thought to myself, wouldnt Gerry Ryan do a good job on the Late Late Show.


 

I'm no fan of Pat Kenny but IMHO he is infinitely better than Gerry Ryan. What about Craig Doyle ? Miriam would be good either...


----------



## Carpenter (5 Oct 2007)

I couldn't stand Tubridy until I actually met him (very briefly) and saw him in action- he's very professional and works very hard at what he does; his show would probably do a lot better if he got the better guests (well a little better anyway) that TLLS gets.

I like Pat on the radio but some of the more recent drivel (plastic surgery etc) on TLLS has been cringeworthy to say the least.  The format of the show is very stale at this stage.

As for cigar chomping Gerry Ryan and his twelve chins- I couldn't even look at him on TV, as already stated he's had his chances at TV and couldn't make the break.

Joe Duffy, what a head wrecker his "Livewhine" is; he is self serving for a start and he's no oil painting either.

Miriam- lord help us, fawning over her guests on her own show, might as well give the job to dunphy.

Who's left?


----------



## ClubMan (5 Oct 2007)

Carpenter said:


> Who's left?


_Derek Mooney_? 

Byeeeeeeeee!

(Actually - I have a soft spot for _Derek _and no smutty remarks to that please).


----------



## Caveat (5 Oct 2007)

gianni said:


> What about Craig Doyle ?


 
Actually they could do a lot worse than him.


----------



## Pique318 (5 Oct 2007)

yeah, I forgot about him...local boy done good.


----------



## elefantfresh (5 Oct 2007)

> ...and talking about hitting, isn't it somewhat ironic given his current predicament, that Willy O'Dea himself has one of the most punchable faces in the Dáil?



he he!


----------



## almo (5 Oct 2007)

Ryan Tubridy is where he is due to nepotism, and RTE is rife with the same.

Could Liam Brady do the job.  He routinely destroys Dunph, is funny and intelligent, and has a name.


----------



## pc7 (5 Oct 2007)

podge and rodge get my vote


----------



## car (5 Oct 2007)

while not a great fan, Tubridy had Bill Clinton this morning for 20 minutes.  excellent interview.


----------



## ClubMan (5 Oct 2007)

car said:


> while not a great fan, Tubridy had Bill Clinton this morning for 20 minutes.


He introduced the interview by saying that it would last 10 minutes. Maybe it just seemed twice as long?


----------



## Crugers (5 Oct 2007)

RonanC said:


> Does anyone find Pat Kenny a terrible bore to watch on the television?


 
So don't watch him...
As long as his viewing figures keep advertisers paying for slots then on he goes...
Vote with your remote!


----------



## Vanilla (5 Oct 2007)

I vote for Miriam too. Gerry Ryan is just appalling on tv- I saw a bit of his interview last night with Johnny Logan: he attempted to get 'personal'with Logan by constantly referring to his own private life which really just made me cringe. Pat is boring but okish. Joe Duffy should stick at what he's good at. Maybe someone younger like Grainne Seoige or that O'Shea guy. Although I don't think their show is that great Seoige has the wit and intelligence needed and I'd say could be great.


----------



## cole (5 Oct 2007)

The thought of G Ryan (or Miriam, Joe Duffy etc for that matter) presenting the Late Late is the stuff of nightmares. Kenny's problem is that he sticks to the script... it's as if he has no innate sense of letting a conversation flow its natural course..dammit he'll get to the next question on the list no matter how interesting this one is! 

As usual with RTE it's a question of trawling through the usual suspects... why not cast the net outside of Montrose? I thought Dunphy did a fairly decent job during his brief tenure in the Helix. Plus there loads of untapped talent in Ireland.


----------



## ninsaga (5 Oct 2007)

Will post this at any opportunity given as it still cracks me up... the Kenny cam


----------



## rabbit (5 Oct 2007)

Most of the rte peole are overpaid and underworked...no wonder our tv licences are so high. Podge + Rodge  are worth every penny though.  Does anyone watch rte anymore?  Killinascully has gone downhill bigtime + is not funny anymore.   The late late was never the same after Gay Byrne left.       Country people tuned out after Glenroe surrendered itself for no good reason.    Our population is the same as that of greater Manchester...what did we do to deserve rte?


----------



## ninsaga (5 Oct 2007)

rabbit said:


> Most of the rte peole are overpaid and underworked...no wonder our tv licences are so high. Podge + Rodge  are worth every penny though.  Does anyone watch rte anymore?  Killinascully has gone downhill bigtime + is not funny anymore.   The late late was never the same after Gay Byrne left.       Country people tuned out after Glenroe surrendered itself for no good reason.    Our population is the same as that of greater Manchester...what did we do to deserve rte?



I do, The Clinic is good, some good documentaries such as hidden history, Pure Mule was a good production..... much prefer RTE than some of the tabloid tv crap. No one is forcing you to watch it.


----------



## almo (6 Oct 2007)

Naked Camera is good, very heartning to watch when you're away from home, especially the set ups of celebs (or George Hook).


----------



## rabbit (6 Oct 2007)

ninsaga said:


> No one is forcing you to watch it.


 
naw, but they are forcing me to pay for it.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Oct 2007)

rabbit said:


> naw, but they are forcing me to pay for it.


There are ways to legitimately avoid paying for a _TV _license even though most people would seem to consider them outrageous.


----------



## Sn@kebite (7 Oct 2007)

What do you think could be done to improve the 'Late Late' or RTE TV in general?


----------



## cole (7 Oct 2007)

ClubMan said:


> There are ways to legitimately avoid paying for a _TV _license even though most people would seem to consider them outrageous.


 
Really? Can you give an example?


----------



## bankrupt (7 Oct 2007)

cole said:


> Really? Can you give an example?



Um, get rid of your TV?


----------



## Sn@kebite (7 Oct 2007)

bankrupt said:


> Um, get rid of your TV?


Maybe _cole_ was being sarcastic as well as _ClubMan_?


----------



## Fintan (7 Oct 2007)

My vote for a new prsenter for the LLS would be for Ray D'arcy or possibly even Sean Moncrieff. 

I think Turbidy is trying to hard to be like Conan O'Brien but he just can't quiet pull it off.


----------



## Sn@kebite (7 Oct 2007)

If I had to choose between Gay or Pat, i'd choose Pat.
Because he helps people make their mark in the world, like young new bands, comedians, actors etc..
But Gay was politics mad and i don't think it's fair that rich politicians come on the LL and get payed when theyve all ready become what they wanted to be in life.

And i think most people hate poor pat because they were not brought up with him, and they want to live in the past for nostalgic reasons or whatever.


----------



## bankrupt (7 Oct 2007)

Sn@kebite said:


> Maybe _cole_ was being sarcastic as well as _ClubMan_?



Curses, caught by a double sarcasm set-up, how ironic.


----------



## rabbit (7 Oct 2007)

Sn@kebite said:


> If I had to choose between Gay or Pat, i'd choose Pat.
> Because he helps people make their mark in the world, like young new bands, comedians, actors etc..


did not poor Gay help many a bnd starting out too ...like U2 for example, and the Boomtime Rats etc

Besides, the main function of RTE entertainment programmes is to entertain us, the licence payer and taxpayer, the ordinary person who is tired after a weeks work in the factory or office, on the farm, at college or whatever.


----------



## ci1 (8 Oct 2007)

The Boomtime Rats????

thats a new one to me!!


----------



## Trafford (8 Oct 2007)

Pat was excellent on Today Tonight and I think he is very good on the radio. Current Affairs and political programmes suit his personality much better. The only time you see him comfortable on The Late Late is when there is a serious political discussion ongoing. He would be very good as the next presenter of Questions and Answers for example, and The Late Late would be more entertaining in the hands of someone like Tubridy. It's just a case of someone not being suited to their job really.


----------



## ClubMan (8 Oct 2007)

Sn@kebite said:


> Maybe _cole_ was being sarcastic as well as _ClubMan_?


No - well not me anyway. Obviously you can legitimately avoid paying the license fee by not having a _TV_ but also obviously many people probably think that this is an outrageous suggestion.


----------



## Caveat (8 Oct 2007)

ClubMan said:


> No - well not me anyway. Obviously you can legitimately avoid paying the license fee by not having a _TV_ but also obviously many people probably think that this is an outrageous suggestion.


 
I had heard that simply the capacity to receive a signal is regarded as sufficient reason to have to pay the fee - regardless of whether you have a TV or not.  Possibly a myth?


----------



## Pique318 (8 Oct 2007)

ci1 said:


> The Boomtime Rats????
> 
> thats a new one to me!!


 

He means Boyzone


----------



## ClubMan (8 Oct 2007)

Caveat said:


> I had heard that simply the capacity to receive a signal is regarded as sufficient reason to have to pay the fee - regardless of whether you have a TV or not.  Possibly a myth?


The way that the law is phrased would mean that this is technically correct but, as far as I know, in practice they only enforce it if you have equipment specifically designed for reception (e.g. a _TV _or a _PC _with a tuner card etc. versus a coat hanger or iron in your blood etc.).


----------



## Caveat (8 Oct 2007)

ClubMan said:


> iron in your blood etc.


 
 LOL


----------



## Jock04 (8 Oct 2007)

ClubMan said:


> The way that the law is phrased would mean that this is technically correct but, as far as I know, in practice they only enforce it if you have equipment specifically designed for reception (e.g. a _TV _or a _PC _with a tuner card etc. versus a coat hanger or iron in your blood etc.).


 

Indeed.  

Worth bearing in mind that a satellite dish or aeriel would be construed as "reception equipment" - telling the Licensing man that your TV broke down & you haven't replaced it won't cut it!


----------



## ClubMan (8 Oct 2007)

Caveat said:


> LOL


I can't claim credit here. Somebody else here on _AAM _ages ago used the "iron in the blood as TV receiving device" idea first.


----------



## Jock04 (8 Oct 2007)

ClubMan said:


> I can't claim credit here. Somebody else here on _AAM _ages ago used the "iron in the blood as TV receiving device" idea first.


 

hmmm ....   must be one of very few threads with the word "iron" that you're _not_ responsible for!


----------



## Caveat (8 Oct 2007)

Jock04 said:


> Worth bearing in mind that a satellite dish or aeriel would be construed as "reception equipment" - telling the Licensing man that your TV broke down & you haven't replaced it won't cut it!


 
That's the sort of thing I was getting at BTW. 

What if you said,truthfully, that you e.g. "moved in 6 months ago and don't have, or haven't ever owned a TV" ? In this case would the onus have been on you to dismantle or remove the "reception equipment"?


----------



## Jock04 (8 Oct 2007)

Caveat said:


> That's the sort of thing I was getting at BTW.
> 
> What if you said,truthfully, that you e.g. "moved in 6 months ago and don't have, or haven't ever owned a TV" ? In this case would the onus have been on you to dismantle or remove the "reception equipment"?


 

One of many grey areas, Caveat.
I'd say that if you could prove you had just moved in, and the previous occupant confirmed he'd left a dish on the wall - which Sky tell you to do, of course! - he'd give you a little time to take it down. 
Showing the inspector your TV'less living room would probably help alleviate his "natural" suspicions.
But yes, I'd say the onus would be on you to remove it.


----------



## Sn@kebite (8 Oct 2007)

Jock04 said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Worth bearing in mind that a satellite dish or aeriel would be construed as "reception equipment" - telling the Licensing man that your TV broke down & you haven't replaced it won't cut it!


Licencing man?!
Is he the man that goes through the database and visits all the homes that don't pay a licence to see if he can make you.
Or is he the man who only goes to a house, business etc.. if he recieves a report of an unregistered tv there?


----------



## ClubMan (8 Oct 2007)

I think they do spot checks on residential/business addresses which do not appear on their register (on the assumption that some of these are likely to have an unlicensed _TV_). We got a call years back after we moved into the (new) house but because we have always had a license I guess we don't get flagged for a visit.


----------



## Jock04 (8 Oct 2007)

Sn@kebite said:


> Licencing man?!
> Is he the man that goes through the database and visits all the homes that don't pay a licence to see if he can make you.
> Or is he the man who only goes to a house, business etc.. if he recieves a report of an unregistered tv there?


 
Don't know if every area is the same.
My own experience.......was renting a house in Mayo a fair few years ago, whilst the seller was sorting some details out so that I could buy it. Only mail I was getting was the ESB bill. Until I started getting regular mail, in my name, asking me whether I should have a TV licence. No satellite dish or aeriel at the house. Was a rental house with no previous permanent occupants.
The issue of whether ESB should be passing my details on is one thing, and a seperate issue, but there IS a definite presumption that if there's a house, there's a TV.
Still, they were happy days. I'd never even heard of Pat Kenny then.


----------



## ClubMan (8 Oct 2007)

Jock04 said:


> The issue of whether ESB should be passing my details on is one thing


Who says that this happened? Could the _An Post/TV _license crowd have acted on foot of a new _PRTB _registration or something like that?


----------



## Jock04 (8 Oct 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Who says that this happened? Could the _An Post/TV _license crowd have acted on foot of a new _PRTB _registration or something like that?


 
Nope, Clubman. The arrangement was entirely informal, no records anywhere. I was just paying him a few bob a week so I could start putting in furniture etc, which meant he couldn't rent it out to anyone else.
So, to me, either the ESB passed on the info, or the Post Office person took the info from my mail.


----------



## Sn@kebite (8 Oct 2007)

Jock04 said:


> Nope, Clubman. The arrangement was entirely informal, no records anywhere. I was just paying him a few bob a week so I could start putting in furniture etc, which meant he couldn't rent it out to anyone else.
> So, to me, either the ESB passed on the info, or the Post Office person took the info from my mail.


Could you have signed up for/purchased anything over the internet that would allow companies to retrieve your name and new address?

[I realise this thread is going off topic]


----------



## Jock04 (8 Oct 2007)

Sn@kebite said:


> Could you have signed up for/purchased anything over the internet that would allow companies to retrieve your name and new address?
> 
> [I realise this thread is going off topic]


 
Nope. I wasn't living there, all my details were at another address. Only had the ESB so I had heat & lights while I was working on the house.
No other bills,no phone line, no other post, not even junk mail.

(Add my own apologies for this off-topic stuff. I was actually happier slagging Pat Kenny!)


----------



## elefantfresh (8 Oct 2007)

Leave poor Pat alone - he's doing his best bless him.


----------



## carpedeum (8 Oct 2007)

The problem with the Late Late is that it tries to be everything to all men. 

Politics should be left to Prime Time. Music and the arts should be left to The View.

The Jonathan Ross show is a success, because, it is purely an entertainment show, has good guests most nights, is often non-politically correct and the host doesn't take himself too seriously. Parkinson is basically the best interviewer on TV and has a great rapport with most guests, allowing them to speak openly. 

The Late Late served it's purpose when Ireland was a repressed, church-ruled and enclosed state. Ireland has moved on. Perhaps, if Ryan Tubridy had the guests earmarked for the Late Late he would have a good show? David Guest was on his show the other night and it was pathetic and embarassing! 

Pat Kenny is very good on the radio, his intelligence alows him to really get to the nitty gritty of serious subjects and on TV should front a Channel 4 News or Frost On Sunday type program. Miriam O'Callaghan would be wasted on The Late Late in it's current format. Gerry Ryan, while entertaining on 2FM, is non-telegenic and is more suited to downmarket tabloid TV. He is probably the poor man's Jonathan Ross, a very expensive one at that. Carrie Crowley might be interesting. Eamon Dunphy is doing a poor imitation of her excellent radio show of a few years ago.

Scrap the Late Late altogether and promote Ryan Tubridy to present a Jay Leno or David Letterman type entertainment show with real guests.


----------



## Sn@kebite (8 Oct 2007)

carpedeum said:


> Scrap the Late Late altogether and promote Ryan Tubridy to present a Jay Leno or David Letterman type entertainment show with real guests.



While these type shows are very entertaining, the are completely 'braindead'!
You learn nothing from them and the celebs talk like robots after being programmed by their agents along side America's (apparent) heavy 'Constrictions' on speaking your mind. (They start off with something along the lines of: "Well, ahhm, My character is just a little bit more dramatic in this movie....") <-- Say that in an American accent and you should get it.

No, I would not like Tubridy to turn into the Late Show, or Late Night! It's too false and is un-Irish i think. We need to promote the realness of our people like Podge and rodge style, you know, alerting the country to the fakeness that is on the entertainment markets of today. Obviously the LLS could be like P&R only a more polite version, that'd be great!


----------



## Jock04 (9 Oct 2007)

carpedeum said:


> promote Ryan Tubridy to present a Jay Leno or David Letterman type entertainment show with real guests.


 

Nooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

One of the many things I dislike about Tubridy is his fake bookshelves & studio band.

If I want to watch a Letterman/Leno type show, I'll watch Letterman or Leno.


----------



## almo (9 Oct 2007)

Tubridy hasn't the wit or ability to entertain like Leno or O'Brien, he should be partnered up with Podge and Rodge to do a Saturday semi-pantomine.

Pat Kenny does politics and serious stuff, talking with Scary Spice about her latest antics must absolutely kill him, or worse still, Jordan.  

I wonder would Hector be any good at presenting a major show?  He's intelligent, funny and the only problem I foresee is that he'd rip stuck up guests apart!


----------



## Johnny Boy (9 Oct 2007)

Whatever about the merits of Pat Kenny Like him or loathe him he does not come across as beign fake but Ryan Turbidy whoa its not that he does not know he does not even suspect  how fake his show is


----------



## Staples (9 Oct 2007)

kenny has two main problem - he doesn't do "common" (although he knows he needs to) and he can't bear the thought of any of his guests knowing anything he doesn't.  (I've heard it said that the reason he gets paid twice as much as any other presenter is that he also answers his own questions).

I think the problem with the LLS is its format.  It's had its day.  A serious current affairs type show would suit his talents better.  The trivial, he could leave to pretenders like Tubridy and Ryan.

But he just won't let it go..............


----------



## rabbit (9 Oct 2007)

Kenny just has not the talent of Gay Byrne.   Gay done it for many years, ten times better than Kenny, and for a fraction of the money Kenny + co cost us licence payers now.


----------



## ninsaga (9 Oct 2007)

The problem with Pat Kenny really is that he cannot conduct a god interview - good interviewing is an artform - Gaybo has it, Kenny doesn't!
Pat Kenny, talks over his guests, tries to parahrase alot & interferes with the flow of what some guests are trying to express. That can be quite frustrating at times. If he was nt attached to the 'Late Late Show' brand & had a separate tthe talk show of his own it would not be as much of a success.
Add to that he might not even be earning as much money now!.. so its the Late Late Show that put him where he is..... not the other way around.


----------



## Johnny Boy (10 Oct 2007)

My Questions are more important than the answers is the feeling you get with Pat Kenny. As with Gay Byrne he was over rated the saying that was used in conjuction with LLS and used to promote that  LLS was cutting edge was there was no sex in Ireland before the LLS yea right.There was alot of  sexual abuse in Ireland during the time Gay Byrne  was in charge of the LLS that was never covered only the populist issues were covered by Gay Byrne and the LLS


----------



## Gordanus (10 Oct 2007)

ninsaga said:


> The problem with Pat Kenny really is that he cannot conduct a god interview



The problem with Pat Kenny is that he THINKS he is god!  He's too concerned with his own image and impressing others to sit back and let the interviewee take the limelight.  And OMG is the guy stiff.  He only got where he is cos Gaybo groomed him......and Joe Duffy


----------



## HelloJed (20 Oct 2007)

I'd love to see Pat Kenny replaced by Craig Doyle. He's been great in every programme he's hosted IMHO.


----------



## Sn@kebite (20 Oct 2007)

Gordanus said:


> The problem with Pat Kenny is that *he THINKS he is god!*  He's too concerned with his own image and impressing others to sit back and let the interviewee take the limelight.  And OMG is the guy stiff.  He only got where he is cos Gaybo groomed him......and Joe Duffy


Really? - I disagree that he is narcisistic. I think he's just really arrogant and doesn't even try to interesting, he just is himself and who cares if he's destroying the shows reputation. 
The bit where he's on the phone is the worst. You'd think they'd have some music in the background or something, it's embarrassing! - But despite this I never thought Pat was a Big Head. (Tubridy thinks he's God!)


----------



## eggerb (27 Mar 2009)

I imagine that there will be a few on AAM happy to hear Pat Kenny has just announced that he will stand down from the _Late Late_ at the end of the season. I will be one of those for all the reasons cited above! I wonder who will replace him?


----------



## ninsaga (27 Mar 2009)

John Creedon


----------



## Caveat (27 Mar 2009)

eggerb said:


> I imagine that there will be a few on AAM happy to hear Pat Kenny has just announced that he will stand down from the _Late Late_ at the end of the season. I will be one of those for all the reasons cited above! I wonder who will replace him?




Are you sure  - is it absolutely official?  I hope so.

Mind you, his smug, patronising, aloof predecessor was churning out this same tale for years before he finally fecked off.


----------



## Simeon (28 Mar 2009)

eggerb said:


> I imagine that there will be a few on AAM happy to hear Pat Kenny has just announced that he will stand down from the _Late Late_ at the end of the season. I will be one of those for all the reasons cited above! I wonder who will replace him?


Who cares Habibi!  Just let us savour the glad tidings.


----------



## juke (28 Mar 2009)

Caveat said:


> Are you sure  - is it absolutely official?


 
Right from the horses mouth


----------



## Simeon (28 Mar 2009)

juke said:


> Right from the horses mouth


You mean Forpadydeplank? Didn't he win at Cheltenham?


----------



## juke (28 Mar 2009)

Lol


----------



## Lex Foutish (28 Mar 2009)

Caveat said:


> Are you sure - is it absolutely official? I hope so.
> 
> Mind you, his smug, patronising, aloof predecessor was churning out this same tale for years before he finally fecked off.


 
Good thread resurrection, eggerb. 

Caveat, I have to say I very much agree with what you say. I remember the night that Gay Byrne interviewed Annie Murphy (of Bishop Casey fame) and I still regard it as probably the lowest and highest simultaneous moment in Irish broadcasting. He went into the interview with an agenda and I remember how, in the middle of the interview, he told her that Bishop Casey was a great guy, to which she replied that she was a good person also. I'll never forget the moment. The only time I saw that smug git buried into his box! 

Wonderful television.


----------



## dewdrop (28 Mar 2009)

*Late Late Show*

Any ideas who would be a good replacement for Pat Kenny


----------



## rmelly (28 Mar 2009)

*Re: Late Late Show*

Replace Pat the Plank? Any 2 by 4 should do the trick surely?


----------



## dewdrop (28 Mar 2009)

*Re: Late Late Show*

Thanks Ninsaga..but he is going now.


----------



## Lex Foutish (28 Mar 2009)

*Re: Late Late Show*



dewdrop said:


> Any ideas who would be a good replacement for Pat Kenny


 
Matt Cooper? No connection. (He doesn't live in Cork anymore)).


----------



## Pique318 (28 Mar 2009)

Anyone but Tubridy...pleeeeeeze !!!


----------



## johnwilliams (29 Mar 2009)

Anyone but Tubridy...pleeeeeeze !!!
how about  dustin


----------



## Pique318 (30 Mar 2009)

Just saw that Ray d'Arcy (sic) is in the running...

IMO, he's the best of the list (Ryan Tubridy, Gerry    Ryan, Miriam O Callaghan and  Blathnaid ni Chofaigh being the others mentioned).
He's bright, funny, serious when he needs to be...and young.
Tubridy and Ryan are walking egos, too interested in being liked rather than having a personality, Miriam has been alreay found out as a chat-show host and Blathnaid ? Well Wikipedia says it best_...
_


> She is most famous for whining and presenting shows such as _The Afternoon Show_


----------



## Sunny (30 Mar 2009)

Dara O Briain. Time to kick back and have a laugh on Friday nights. There is enough current affairs during the week.


----------



## ninsaga (30 Mar 2009)

It would be good to have Dara back on the telly doing something alright - but not the Late Late.
Not sure about Ray D'arcy either - imagine the prize for the audience - a bobble head Ray - nah don't think so.

Enough of the Gerry Ryan's, Ray Darcy, Miriams, Tubridy's ........ I still vote for John Creedon!


----------



## Teatime (30 Mar 2009)

Singles Only. Applies to permanent host. Others on Request 

Miriam O'Callaghan 11 - 10 Blathnaid Ni Chofaigh 66 - 1 Hector O'Heochagain 100 - 1 Ryan Tubridy 6 - 5 Richard Curran 66 - 1 Brian Ormond 100 - 1 Gerry Ryan 10 - 1 Charlie Bird 66 - 1 Gay Byrne 100 - 1 Grainne Seoige 25 - 1 Bryan Dobson 66 - 1 Larry Gogan 100 - 1 Ray D'Arcy 40 - 1 Aidan Power 66 - 1 Dave Fanning 100 - 1 Joe Duffy 40 - 1 Gerry Kelly 66 - 1 Rick O'Shea 100 - 1 Craig Doyle 40 - 1 Triona McCarthy 80 - 1 Martin King 150 - 1 Mark Cagney 40 - 1 Eddie Hobbs 100 - 1 Baz Ashmawy 250 - 1 Eamonn Holmes 40 - 1 Terry Wogan 100 - 1 Podge & Rodge 250 - 1 Joe O'Shea 50 - 1 Sheana Keane 100 - 1 Paul Martin 350 - 1 Patrick Kielty 50 - 1 Bertie Ahern 100 - 1 Colin Farrell 500 - 1 Dara O'Briain 50 - 1 Adrian Kennedy 100 - 1 Dustin the turkey 500 - 1 Marian Finucane 66 - 1


----------



## ninsaga (30 Mar 2009)

Hmmmm Gaybo  - perhaps the king should go bak on the throne!


----------



## DublinTexas (30 Mar 2009)

I actualy think it's time to go but not only for overpaid Pat but also for the Late Late Show. Time has moved past this attempt to be an all for one show trying to be everything from light entertainment over politics to game show.

And in respect of the licensing fee I think it's just another stealth tax, even if I don't want to watch RTE and just have a TV to be able to watch internet telly or the UK or european channels via the DISH I have to pay because I could receive RTE.


----------



## Caveat (30 Mar 2009)

Sunny said:


> Dara O Briain.


 
I think he would be a pretty good choice really. 

His light hearted/humorous abilities are probably not in doubt but I think he probably has the intellect, tact and empathy required for more serious subject matter too.


----------



## Chocks away (30 Mar 2009)

What about that sexy high kicking mullet head Brendan Kilkenny?


----------



## Past30Now (30 Mar 2009)

Chocks away said:


> What about that sexy high kicking mullet head Brendan Kilkenny?



Don't even joke about that.


I'd love to see Dara O'Briain get the gig.  They probably need to shorten the LLS to 90 minutes, it always seems to go on too long.

Past30


----------



## TarfHead (30 Mar 2009)

There is no way that Dara O'Briain would want, or be offered, the job so stop torturing yourself !

I have not been a regular watcher of the LLS in years. I assume the core audience to be people older than me. That consitituency remains from Gay Byrne's time and need to be catered for.

The next host needs to be an experienced broadcaster and a safe pair of hands. Gerry Ryan could get it, though that could alienate many of the existing viewership. Most likely to be someone already in-house, more of the same.

I suspect that, in a year or two, perople will be looking back fondly at Pat's time in charge, much as they currently do at Gay's, even though in his time the show was uneven.


----------



## ninsaga (30 Mar 2009)

I would agree with your comment re G Ryan alienating existing viewers - I'd be one for sure - I just think he's an overpaid loud mouth smutty geit!


----------



## Pique318 (30 Mar 2009)

Dara O'Briain is too intelligent to want it, and too funny to be given it.

Now that Q&A is going/gone, would John Bowman be a candidate ? I have no idea what he's like in 'casual' conversations though.

Charlie Bird could be in with a chance too imo(say it ain't so) 

Mark Little might be a good choice but he probably has more integrity/ambition than to go for it too...


----------



## Firefly (30 Mar 2009)

Maybe they should rotate it for a season?


----------



## Caveat (30 Mar 2009)

Pique318 said:


> Dara O'Briain is too intelligent to want it, and too funny to be given it.


 
Nice little quotable aphorism there Pique


----------



## Chocks away (30 Mar 2009)

Firefly said:


> Maybe they should rotate it for a season?


You're not thinking Rafa, are you?


----------



## Complainer (30 Mar 2009)

DublinTexas said:


> I actualy think it's time to go but not only for overpaid Pat but also for the Late Late Show. Time has moved past this attempt to be an all for one show trying to be everything from light entertainment over politics to game show.
> 
> .


Dead right. Not another book/film-pimping 2nd rate celeb with the two scripted 'funny incidents' to relay. Let's move on...


----------

